# examination guidelines



## tlenhart (Jan 13, 2012)

When doing chart audits you may chose which exam guidelines you will use- 95 vs. 97, my question is- can you chose per chart which you want to use, or must you utilize that same guideline for every chart for that provider of service throughout that particular audit?  Also, can you reference your source please?  thanks!


----------



## mdoyle53 (Jan 13, 2012)

You have the choice per chart.  In other words you could see patient 1 on day 1 and use 95 and then see patient 1 on day 15 and use 97.

Just make sure you inform the auditor of the methodology for each chart.

Hopefully you have a good reason to move between the two types of DGs as this could be confusing internally.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 13, 2012)

*While not a written source...*

and I have been searching, but I have heard Dr. Jensen state during his lessons and case of the week on E/M University that when reviewing the exam, both the 95 and 97 guidelines should be reviewed and the one with the results most beneficial to the physician should be used.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 13, 2012)

*We have switched between them*



mdoyle53 said:


> You have the choice per chart.  In other words you could see patient 1 on day 1 and use 95 and then see patient 1 on day 15 and use 97.
> 
> Just make sure you inform the auditor of the methodology for each chart.
> 
> Hopefully you have a good reason to move between the two types of DGs as this could be confusing internally.



I just had a review where this happened - on the first record with the patient I review, I used 95 and in the second one (2 month F/U) I used 97 because unlike the first time, the physician documented 3 chronic conditions in the HPI.   Since I used 97 for the history with this new informaiton, I stayed consistent and used 97 throughout the chart.


----------



## missy874 (Jan 13, 2012)

In my position as a physician auditor I agree with Dr. Jensen's approach.  I use whichever is advantageous to the provider for that encounter. The important thing to remember is to stay consistent within the encounter.


----------



## aimie (Jan 18, 2012)

missy874 said:


> In my position as a physician auditor I agree with Dr. Jensen's approach.  I use whichever is advantageous to the provider for that encounter. The important thing to remember is to stay consistent within the encounter.



I audit medical charts and the company uses both 95-97 guidelines.  So when we audit we audit using both and we use the outcome that better for the provider.


----------

